# generating an initramfs

## Drone4four

If I emerge a new genkernel, will portage then automatically generate a new initramfs in /boot? I checked the Gentoo Handbook for compiling a new kernel and it doesn't say how a new initramfs is generated. maizoon in #gentoo on FreeNode suggested I check out these two links but they don't answer my question.

----------

## John R. Graham

Actually, it does say: *Gentoo Handbook wrote:*   

> Once genkernel completes, a kernel, full set of modules and initial root disk (initrd) will be created.

 The initrd and initramfs are horses of the same color.  Genkernel now makes an initramfs but you use it the same way in your grub.conf.

But, I'm a little confused.  Do you mean emerging a new version of genkernel or emerging a new version of the kernel sources (e.g., gentoo-sources)?  Neither will automatically make you a new initramfs.  However,

```
genkernel all
```

will.  You really should look at "man genkernel", the symlink USE flag, and the SYMLINK genkernel.conf option.    :Wink: 

- John

----------

